# cart for 29 and 34 inch minis?



## My2Minis (Nov 11, 2009)

I would like to get one cart to fit both my minis-to use at different times, not driving double. One mini is 29 inches, the other 34 inches, and I would like to get a cart that will work for many years. Since I don't know exactly where my driving will take me, which cart would be most versatile? I want an easy entry cart, but how do you choose which one? What kind of wheels? Is a metal or wood cart better? Wood shafts or metal ones? Is it better to get a cheap cart to start with or start with a good one?

Thanks!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 11, 2009)

I only have a Jerald and it worked fine for my 29-34" boys. I've had it almost 8 years, and even used it for AMHA shows. All the parts can be replaced on it. But, it's the only ez I have, so there may be others that are better for the price. My 28 3/4" boy had no trouble with it.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 12, 2009)

Among our 4 carts is a wooden easy entry cart that so far has fit our minis from 30-34 inches. I think I did show in it at our first Pinto Show, and I know it is the most versatile cart we own. It is the one I use for training, clinics (as shown below), and for giving cart rides. My trainer did note this week that for the 34" mini in training, I should move the adjustable stop on the tug stops so that it is farther from the cart. It just unscrews and then screws into the new position. She also said to consider moving the singletree back a bit so it is closer to the cart, which looks to be easy to do. There is space to do it.

The mare in this photo is 32" and doing a "stretch into the bit".


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 12, 2009)

As far as whether or not to buy a cheap cart, our mottos are,

"Buy quality, cry once."

"Buy the best you can afford and take care of it."

"You get what you pay for".

Why buy a cheap cart and then turn around and find out that you can't do any more with it than bomb around on the trails? If you truly want a versatile cart, get one that you can train and show in (within reason, I would never break a horse in my painted show vehicle, but I have a separate training cart). Even if you don't think you would ever show now, I wouldn't count it out. I can't tell you how many times I have seen people just get stuff "for now" and then in a couple years find out that what they got isn't appropriate for what they "really" want to do. They feel that they have wasted their $ that they could have put towards stuff that would be appropriate in the first place.


----------



## REO (Nov 12, 2009)

I like the metal easy entry carts



They do just about anything and last and last! They have great re-sale value too if you decide on a different kind of cart.

I have a show cart too, but I really enjoy our easy entrys!

Sorry the pic is small






I forgot to add, it fits 29-34" minis too.


----------



## My2Minis (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the great advice! Is the metal easy entry cart at Ozark mini tack a good cart? I looked at a number of carts on different websites, and the prices vary a lot- it's hard to know what the best deal and best cart is!


----------



## REO (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes we did get one of our meal easy entry carts from Ozark!





We've had it for 8-9 years now and it's as good as ever! Talk about long lasting!

Liked it so much that we bought another just like it so we have two.


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2009)

I have heard that the Ozark EE cart is manufactured by CTM. I bought my cart directly from CTM and have been extremely happy...it even survived (for the most part) a flying leap off the roof of our mini van at 55 mph -- YIKES!!

The only complaint I had was the width of the hubs, but they have now switched to a wider hub.


----------

